# Angeln in Wemeldinge



## jigga1986 (25. März 2014)

Hallo am die Holland Experten. Da wir anfang august fur 2 wochen wieder nach Wemeldinge fahren suche ich nach tipps wo man da etwas angeln gehen konnte. Wir waren letztes jahr schon da aber haben nicht wirklich geangelt. Zielfisch gibs keinen  , methode auch nicht. Waren bereit etwas zu fahren.  danke schon mal


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

Leute 2 Wochen noch


----------



## kspr (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

google earth, umgebung ansehen, nach gewässern ausschau halten die interessant wären, ruten für den zielfisch einpacken. Angeln?


----------



## hydrophil (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

die oosterschelde ist tot, vgl hier:

http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/zorgen-over-ecosysteem-oosterschelde

ich wuerde die zeit lieber mit gras und grolsch totschlagen, als sie  am wasser zu verschwenden.


----------



## jigga1986 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

von wann ist der artikel?


----------



## hydrophil (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

kam letzte woche rein

du hast es nicht weit zur see, dort taete ich eher fischen, als in der oosterschelde selbst.

viel erfolg.


----------



## jigga1986 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

welchen see meinst du?


----------



## crocodile (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

Wahrscheinlich den Nordsee


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Wemeldinge*

aso ^^ ja ist ein stück weiter weg


----------

